# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  hotel  Μπαρούφας Ζευγάρια 2015

## mparoyfas

Η στιγμη που ολοι περιμενατε εφτασε το χοτελ Μπαρουφας αναδόμησε τις εγκαταστάσεις του για να προσφερει δωματια ικανα να φιλοξενήσουν οικογενειες, ζευγαρια με την ελπιδα να γινουν γονεις οι υποψηφιοι γονεις ολοι χαρισμενοι απο εσας, ο χειμωνας περασε στο μπαλκονι μας αλλα με τις καταληλες προφυλαξεις ακομα και στις κρυες μερες δεν αντιμετωπισαμε κανενα προβλημα .
Οι φιλοι μας ηταν  παντα μαζι αλλα σε ξεχωριστο χωρο κθενας και καθεμια σε 90αρα κλουβα, ολα τα πουλακια παχυναν λιγακι απο βλακεια μου γιατι ενισχυσα το μιγμα με λιπαρους σπορους τις κρυες μερες κατι που αποδειχθεικε εκ των υστερων οτι δεν χρειαζοταν τουλαχιστον εδω στην Αθηνα .
Με το συρματινο χωρισμα και σωστη διτροφη με αμυλουχους σπορους επιπλεον και χωρις να στερουντε το βασικο τους μιγμα αλλα και με χρηση αυγοτροφης με ασπραδι και με την βοηθεια των κοριτσιων απο το συρματινο χωρισμα τα αγορακια εγιναν σπαθια ταισματα φουλ οποτε δωσαμε το λιπος που θελουμε στα κοριτσια και το ξεφορτοθηκαμε απο τα αγορια !
Σημερα μπηκαν στις 90αρες οι οποιες απολυμάνθηκαν πριν οπως και ο χωρος  (απολύμανα με ardap και ειχα αλλου τα πουλια μεχρι να χαθει η οσμη του 2 μερες ειναι καλα) προετοιμασια εμεις κανουμε ολο το χρονο τις τελευταιες 50 ημερες ενυσχισαμε σταδιακα με περλε jk*Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες*
ετοιμαζω και για νεοσους με πρωτεινη σογιας, το γνωστο *Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*
και η κορυφαια αυγοτροφη *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*
με τις πολλες παραλλαγες της πλεον και φρεσκο αυγουλακι χορτα 355 μερες το χρονο και με πολυ αγαπη και χαλαρη διαθεση περιμενουμε τα ξετελεματα μας !!!
φτανουν τα λογια , τα τιμπραντακια σας ειναι εδω απολαυσε τα :

[IMG][/IMG]

στο ρετιρε δεν δεχοταν αλλου το κοριτσι του Λευτερη σκουφατο χρυσαφένιο κορίτσι χαρισμενο απο τον *lefteris13* το αγορι ειναι χαρισμενο απο τον*jk21*



[IMG][/IMG]

στον 2ο οροφο, σκουφατος χαρισμενος απο τον *ninos* το κοριτσι ειναι χαρισμενο απο τον ​*koukoulis*



[IMG][/IMG]

στον πρωτο οροφο η καλη μου η παρδαλη ειναι χαρισμενη απο τον Κοσμα μεσω του jk21 και το αγορι της πρωτος που εκανε βατεμα αμεσως πολυ ταιριαστο ζευγαρι και φανηκε αμεσως αγορι λοιπον με Α χαρισμενο απο τον *johnakos32*


[IMG][/IMG]


στο ισογειο δεν θελαμε να βαλουμε ζευγαρι λογο της μικρης αποστασης απο το εδαφος ετσι εκει  εχουμε μια 90αρα σε περιπτωση αναγκης , ασθενειας και οτι αλλο μας κατεβει στο κεφαλι 

για σύστημα αποτροπής αρπακτικών πλεον εχουμε την .........
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VasilisM

Πολύ όμορφα όλα Μάνο!!!!!Καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονιά εύχομαι με πολλά μικράκια!!!!Πάντως η προστασία για τα αρπακτικά δεν φτάνει  :winky:

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη ολα να πανε κατ΄'ευχην

----------


## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο Μανο !!! να την χαρειτε και σεις και κυριως τα πουλακια !!!  μαλλον και ο φυλαξ κατα των αρπακτικων !!!


Στον κατω οροφο ,μπορεις να βαζεις τα μικρα μετα τον πληρη απογαλακτισμο και μεχρι να σταματησεις τις γεννες

----------


## mparoyfas

τέσσερις  90αρες ακριβως απεναντι απο τα ζευγαρια περιμενουν τα μικρα τους ε! και αν δεν φτανουν κατι θα βρουμε  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βάζω πέντε αστέρια και άλλα πέντε επειδή στην ρεσεψιόν ειναι η Τζέλλα 
άρα δέκα αστερια το Hotel Mparoyfas !!!!
Πολλά μπράβοοοο ...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μανώλη όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα , μπράβο.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα και περιποιημενα!!Μπραβο!Καλες αναπαραγωγες και να εχει το Hotel 100% πληροτητα!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ωραια ολα Μανο, καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον με πολλους απογονους!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με το καλό να δεις πολλά πολλά μικράκια στις φωλιές!!! Μπράβο σε όλους σας! 

ΥΓ: Γεια σου Τζελλάααααααα  ::

----------


## ninos

Καλή αρχή εύχομαι Μάνο

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ωραια, καλες αναπαραγωγες

----------


## nikolaslo

Τυφλα να εχει η μεγαλη Βρετανία αν και εχω μια ενσταση εχεις αφησει το φρουρο μονο με μια τσουγκρανα αμ θες καλυτερα αποτελέσματα πρεπει να παρεις στην κουκλαρα ολο το σετ (φτυαράκι, κουβαδακι )
Τωρα περα απο την πλακα ευχομαι καλες γεννες με υγιει μικρουλια!!!

----------


## XRTSS

Με το καλο πολλα και ομορφα υγειη πουλακια να φουλαρουν το hotel φιλαρακι!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Όλα πολυ οργανωμένα και πολυ όμορφα... Με το καλό και αναπαραγωγές σου... Αυτά δείχνω στα παιδάκια μου και τα ψήνω από τωρα στο χόμπι να βοηθάνε τον πατέρα τους όταν μεγαλώσουν και να φτιάξουμε και μεις σαν οικογένεια μια εκτροφή για την οποία να είμαστε περήφανοι όλοι μαζί....

----------


## Γιούρκας

Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!!πιστεύω οτι έχουν τα πάντα τα πουλάκια σου για να είναι ευτυχισμένα!!!!Καλή αναπαραγωγή σου εύχομαι!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μετο καλο και ολα να πανε κατευχην!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και στις φωλιες οι θηλυκες σου Μανο

----------


## Pidgey

Καθαρά, περιποιημένα και ευρύχωρα. Καλή αρχή!

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο κι από μένα Μάνο, όλα καθαρά και περιποιημένα!

Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## stefos

πενταστερο το ξενοδοχειο και φουλ σεκιουριτυ! καλα ζευγαρωματα!

----------


## petran

Μάνο,εύχομαι να αποκτησεις τόσσαααααα μικρακια,που να μην τα χωρανε τα δωματια του ξενοδοχειου σου.
Με το καλό λοιπον :: 

Υ.Γ:καλά η κουταβιτσα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.Θα εξελιχθει σε πολυ λαμογιο :Anim 59:  :: ,φαινεται...

----------


## amastro

Φοβερό το "ξενοδοχείο", καταπληκτικοί και οι "ένοικοι".
Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι πέρσι σε πλησίασα για να σου δώσω πουλάκια όταν δεν πήγε καλά η πρώτη σου γέννα  :: 
και τελικά κοίτα τι έφτιαξες μέσα σε ένα χρόνο. Εντυπωσιακό.

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Μανο,πολυ οργανωμενο σε βρισκω.Καλα ζευγαρωματα

----------


## mitsman

Μανο ολα αψογα, δεν περιμενα κατι λιγοτερο απο εσενα! Μπραβο!
Ηθελα να πω κατι για το λιπος! Ειμαι απο αυτους που ειχε απιστευτο σκαλωμα με το λιπος... το ετρεμα και ειχα τα πουλια μου στην διαιτα ομως εβλεπα πως οτι και να εκανα μεσα στον χειμωνα εκαναν λιπος! ΟΟΟΟχιιιιιι ομως επειδη διατροφικα ετρωγαν λαθος.... τον χειμωνα τα πουλια αναπτυσουν λιπος για να προφυλαχτουν απο το κρυο... με την αυξηση της ημερας και της θερμοκρασιας αυτο το λιπος εξαφανιζεται! Μην τρελαινεσαι λοιπον για το λιπος, με μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη χωρις υπερβολες θα παρουν το λιπος που πρεπει το οποιο θα εξαφανιστει στην προετοιμασια παροτι θα αυξησεις την λιπαρη τροφη!

----------


## NIKOSP

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
Καλες αναπαραγωγες με υγιή πουλακια φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Μάνο καλή αναπαραγωγικη σεζόν εύχομαι και να χαρείς και εσύ μαζί με τα πουλάκια. 
Ο φύλακας κατά των αρπακτικών υπέροχος!

----------


## xrisam

Tελειο και περιποιημένο το Hotel Μπαρούφας!!!

 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 

Ατσα το Τζελλάκι!!!

----------


## panos70

Μάνο καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις και να γεμισεις πουλακια,πολυ ωραιος ο χωρος σου

----------


## mparoyfas

Σας ευχαριστώ ολες(ους)  για τις ευχες σας , Πετρο πραγματι η Τζελλα Δ. θα κανει μεγαλες ζημιες κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά , Ανδρεα ολα ανήκουν σε τουτη εδω την παρεα εμεις απλα βαζουμε την αγαπη την διαθεση  τον χρονο και το χρημα που για την ωρα μπορούμε να διαθέτουμε , Δημητρη μιτσμαν πραγματι το λιπος με είχε βαλει σε σκεψεις γιατί πολυ απλα δεν μπορεσα ποτε κατα την διαρκεια του χειμωνα να το εξαλείψω μολις ομως εβαλα ζευγαρια με πλεγμα σε μια εβδομα και παροτι ειχα ξεκινήσει  διατροφη πολυ λιπαρη σε σχεση με πριν τα αγορια εχασαν το λιπος και ετριβα τα ματια μου λεω δεν γινεται θα το κανω θεμα, να που ομως το σχολιο σου ηρθε και έδεσε με οτι εχει συμβει , τα κοριτσια κρατανε ακομη λιπος στην κοιλια τους δεν με ενοχλει γιατι εχουν πολυ δουλεια μπροστα τους ισως ομως δεν εχουν ερθει ακομη στην ιδια διαθεση με τα αγορια , ουτε αυτο μ' ενοχλει θα βρουν τον δρομο τους .
Για να ερθουμε και στο σήμερα ο πρωτος οροφος το ζευγαρι που ανοιξε τον χορο για φετος έστρωσε φωλιά , ο 2ος οροφος εχει μικρο διαφωνίες αλλα οχι κατι σημαντικό, ειναι και πριεργο το κοριτσι και για αυτο την εβαλα με τον μοναδικο εμπειρο της παρεας αγορι του 2013 ο σκουφατος μας . Το ρετιρε 3ος οροφος αγγαλιες φιλια αγαπες παιχνιδια, μεχρι εκει παιζει με το νημα αν συνεχίσει και την αλλη εβδομαδα ετσι και βρω νημα σε αυγουλιερες ή ταιστρες θα βαλω εσωτερικη φωλια στο σημειο που θα βρω το πιο πολυ υλικό.
Ολα τα πουλακια ειναι του 2014 εκτος απο τον σκουφατο του Στελιου ninos που ειναι του 2013 ε! για να εχεις καλο τιμ θες το ταλεντο αλλα θες και εμπειρία !!!

----------


## mparoyfas

στο ρετιρε τα φιλια και η αγαπες εγιναν φωλια σημερα στην αυγοθηκη θα βρειτε τις *Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες οπου γινονται αναρπαστες μαζι με την**Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς**  στην οποια ξεχωριζοντας το ασπραδι απο τον κροκο μου επεσαν 2 κροκοι παραπανω και εχει γινει τουρμπο!! δεν εχει και μελι και γινεται αφαντη που και να ειχε !!  !
*αυτες οι 2 τροφες για μενα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη υποθεση !!!
[IMG][/IMG]

στον πρωτο οροφο το ζετγαρι που ξεκινησε πρωτο εχει σημερα 2 αυγουλακια και καναρα εκατσε φανατικα απο το 2ο και επειτα, την εκανε πολυ ψηλη εξου και η θεση της στην φωτο που μοιαζει να ειναι ορθια την φωλια δεν την πειραξα την αφησα στη πορεια θα την βαθύνω τα κοκκινα σημαδια δεν ειναι εγληματικες πραξεις  :winky: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Εμενα Μανο σε αυτη που εφτιαξα σημερα (για ποσοτητα 1 λιτρου νερου ) μου πεσανε μεσα κατα λαθος 2 λιωμενες μπανανες και στο τελος ειπα να φαω 3 κουταλιες της σουπας απο το αποτελεσμα ... για να δω αν και καλα θα ναι αποδεκτη χαχαχαχα   φρουτοτουρμπο !

----------


## panos70

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες  και σωστα προσεγμενα  πουλια

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!! 

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα φίλε - όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχή.  :winky:

----------


## mparoyfas

χθες η σκουφατη του 3 οροφου επρεπε να κανει αυγουλακι δεν το εκανε σημερα δια γυμνου οφθαλμου και χωρις να την πιάσω φαινεται ολοκαθαρα το αυγο εκατσε το πρωι στη φωλια δεν το εκανε , οποτε θεωρω οτι ειμαστε σε φαση δυστοκοιας το πουλακι δεν εκατσε στο πατο θεμα με ασβεστιο δεν γινεται να εχω, αρα παμε σε δυστοκια λογω ανωμαλίας του σωματος της  ειδα στην αμαρα ξεραμενα περιτόματα ασπρου χρωματος πιθανο γενετικό υλικο του αγοριου δεν εμοιαζε με κουτσουλια  τα καθαρισα με ελαιολαδο αφου φανηκε η αμαρα καθαρα δεν ειδα ογκους ή αιμοραγια ή κατι αλλο ασχημο εσταξα στην αμαρα λιγο ελαιολαδο για να την βοηθησω ενίσχυσα με σουσαμι και λιναρι χρυσο και καναβουρι οπου προδοκω με τα δικα τους έλαια να βοηθησουν εκ των εσω ωστε να βγει το αυγο ελπιζω με λιγη τυχη να συμβει αυτο διαφορετικα ναμιζω θα χασω το πουλακι.
Στον 1ο οροφο ειμαστε στα 5 αυγα και κλωσάμε φανατικά σε 8,9 μερες απο τωρα περιμένω εκκόλαψη θεου θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος
Στον 2ο οροφο εκει που ειναι τα δυκολα άρχισαν οι γλυκες αλλα μεχρι εκει δεν ξεκίνησαν ακομη χαλαρα...

----------


## lefteris13

ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα Μανο!

----------


## jk21

Μανο αν την δεις στον πατο (μονο τοτε ) θα την μεταφερεις εντος σε αρκετη ζεστη (τοπικα κοντα στους 30 β )

παρε καστορελαιο απο το φαρμακειο και επανελαβε οτι εκανες με το ελαιολαδο .Εχει την ιδιοτητα εκτος απο το να βοηθα στο να γλιστρισει το αυγο ,να δημιουργει συσπασεις ωθησης του απο τους σχετικους μυες 

δεν ειναι παντως σπανιο να μην βγαινει ακριβως στην μια ημερα το αυγο και συχνα πουλια κανουν κενο μιας ημερας .αρκει να μην δεις κατω το πουλι .τοτε εχουμε σημαδια οτι υπαρχουν μυικες κραμπες αλλα και παραλυση λογω ελλειψης ασβεστιου και ηλεκτρολυτων

----------


## mparoyfas

ειναι το πρωτο αυγο της πρωτης γέννας σε πρωταρικο πουλι για αυτο ειμαι ανήσυχος ναι αν την βρω στο πατο το απόγευμα που θα παω σπιτι ναι θα βαλω το ζευγαρι μεσα οπως ειναι και θα δημιουργήσω τοπικο περιβαλλον 30 βαθμων κελσιου περιπου , ελλειψη ασβεστιου δεν την δεχομαι με τιποτα λογο της προ ετοιμασίας και της τωρα διατροφής που κανω σε ολα τα ζευγαρια αδυναμια απορρόφησης ναι μπορει , θα αλλαξω το νερο με ορο δεξτροζης αν χρειαστει και θα προμηθευτω καστορελαιο το εχω υπ' οψιν σε περιπτωση που δεν κανει δουλεια το ελαιολαδο

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα ευχομαι!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

Εκανε το αυγουλακι της η μικρη μας και ηρέμησα και εγω κουρνιασε στην φωλια το βραδυ και το πρωι μου κούνησε την ουρα της με καρδερινισια χαρη, χαλαρη πλεον και εκεινη τσιμπολοογησε καναβουρακι και περιλλα που προσφερα σημερα εξτρά βλεποντας χιονισμενο τον Υμηττό  σας ευχαριστώ ολους και ολες για τις ευχες σας γραφοντες και μη , συνεχίζουμε .

----------


## jimk1

Ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## stefos

καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα ! καλή συνέχεια φίλε και μην ανησυχείς !!!   ::

----------


## mparoyfas

Συνεχίζουμε φανατικα να κλώθουμε στον 1ο οροφο και με το ντοπλερ (όσοι έχουν ανακατευτεί με ανθρώπινες γέννες ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι γκουκλάρετε!) εχουμε 3/5 ενσπορα τα 2 ειναι πληρως καλυμμένο το αυγο και 1 βλεπω μονο τον αεροθάλαμο τα οποια περιμένω απο αυριο εως Κυριακη (τωρα εγω ετσι γραφω και μπορει να γυρίσω και να ακούσω τα πιπ πιπ πιπ εκείνα που σου μελώνουν την καρδια)   .
Στον 2ο οροφο εφτιαξε φωλια και περιμένουμε τα αυγουλακια .
Στον 3ο οροφο έχουμε αυτά:

[IMG][/IMG]

εδω δεν εχουμε κανει ντόπλερ δεν μας πολύ νοιάζει (ψέμα!!!) συνήθως δεν αντέχω και λιγο πριν την εκκόλαψη κάνω μια χα χα χα χα όπως στον 1ο όροφο χα χα καλή συνεχεία σε όλους !!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## stefos

παμε μανο γερα!

----------


## jk21

Γεια σου βρε Μανο !!! καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## nikolaslo

Mε το καλο καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## lefteris13

μπραβο Μανο, καλη συνεχεια!..απ τη δυστοκια βλεπω καταληξαμε σε 6 αυγα ::  :Jumping0046: 

//1 κανονικη πατηθρα ειναι λιγο νομιζω και γενικα και ειδικα σε ολοκληρη 90αρα(πετανε απ τη πατηθρα ως την ''διπλη κρεμαστη πατηθρα'' ; ) ειδικα οταν βγουν τα μικρα εκτος αν τοτε κανεις προσθηκες..

----------


## G.T

φουλ εισαι....μια χαρα...καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## mparoyfas

> μπραβο Μανο, καλη συνεχεια!..απ τη δυστοκια βλεπω καταληξαμε σε 6 αυγα
> 
> //1 κανονικη πατηθρα ειναι λιγο νομιζω και γενικα και ειδικα σε ολοκληρη 90αρα(πετανε απ τη πατηθρα ως την ''διπλη κρεμαστη πατηθρα'' ; ) ειδικα οταν βγουν τα μικρα εκτος αν τοτε κανεις προσθηκες..


ειδες βρε Λευτερη η δικια σου (για αυτο την φωτογράφησα να την καμαρώσεις) με ειδε που τα χρειάστηκα και ειπε το κακομοίρη το εκοψοχόλιασα ας τον ευχαριστήσω μιας που με βοηθησε και αυτος παρε μιση ντουζινα να εχεις να γεμίζει το ματι απο σχήματα καλα παμε πυραμιδα περσι ο Χαρης πολύγωνο εμεις φετος στα πολλα κρατα μικρο καλαθι και μεταξύ μας δεν θελω πρώτη γέννα 5αδα ή 6αδα με 2 , 3 να ξεκινήσουν καλα ειναι να μην ζοριστούν γιατι ετσι και αλλιως δύσκολα τα φρενάρεις τα πουλια .
Παρατηρώντας τα ζευγαρια ειδα οτι με μια πατηθρα κερδίζω κυβικα εκατοστά δηλαδη ογκο για φτερουγίσματα και ελεύθερο πάτωμα (οπου ειχα και πολλα βατέματα φέτος) και με 2 που δοκίμασα ποτε δεν έκατσαν στην 2η παντα εφταναν στο τερμα στα σύρματα και μετα κατεβαίναν σε αυγοθηκη ή ταιστρα , (εβγαλα και τις εσωτερικες γιατι απο τα ντερτια ειχα πολλα λερώματα μεσα σε καθημερινή βαση οποτε μπηκαν εξωτερικές) η πανω δεν ειναι πατήθρα στην ουσια ειναι κουρνιάχτρα εκει κλαρώνουν για βράδυ ολα, θέλουν τον ογκο τα πουλια αυτο μου έδειξαν για να στροβιλίζονται να αιωρούνται αν σε βγάλει ο δρομος ελα να τα δεις καποια στιγμη πως κινούνται με την συγκεκριμένη διάταξη ειδικα τα αρσενικα  .
Φυσικα οταν θα βγουν μικρα θα γινουν προσθήκες αναλογα με τον αριθμό  ωστε να εχουν και αυτα την βολή τους .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλα πολύ ωραία και προσεγμενα , πολλά μπράβο !!!
Η Τζέλλα Δ. πήρε ρεπό σήμερα .... ?? ::  :Icon Embarassed: 

Με το καλό να γεμίσετε μικράκιααα !!! :Happy0064:

----------


## mparoyfas

> Όλα πολύ ωραία και προσεγμενα , πολλά μπράβο !!!
> Η Τζέλλα Δ. πήρε ρεπό σήμερα .... ??
> 
> Με το καλό να γεμίσετε μικράκιααα !!!


την Τζέλλα Δ. δεν την βάζω στις φωλιές κάνει ζημιές  :Jumping0045:

----------


## jimk1

Μανωλη μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια,στον 3ο δωσε λιγο χωρο στο κατω κατω αυγο

----------


## mparoyfas

> Μανωλη μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια,στον 3ο δωσε λιγο χωρο στο κατω κατω αυγο


 ναι αυτο που ειναι στη μεση, ναι δεν αερίζεται επαρκώς σωστα;

----------


## jimk1

Δεν ξερω αν η καναρα μπορει ευκολα να το γυρίση,επίσης κατα την εκκολαψη να μην υπαρξη θεμα,καλου κακου με το χερι πιεσε την φωλια για να παρει λιγο πλατος,η βγαλε λιγο υλικό

----------


## XRTSS

Καλή συνέχεια φιλαράκι!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μανώλη σε χαίρομε. Εύγε   :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραια!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## stefos

Μανώλη όλα καλά θα πάνε ,άνθρωποι με θετική αύρα πάντα κερδισμένοι βγενουνε !!

----------


## geo_ilion

Μανο πας τρενο καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα ζευγαρακια

----------


## tuscani7

Ειναι φανταστικα και πολυ καθαρα ..... σου ευχωμαι μονο επιτυχιες .

----------


## nikolaslo

Μανο ακουσα στις ειδησεις απο ταξιδιωτικους πρακτορες οτι θα γεμισουν τα ξενοδοχεια, το δικο σου θα ειναι το πρωτο γιατι εκτος απο αψογες παροχες εχεις και τελεια reception ( την τζελα φυσικα)

----------


## mparoyfas

και εχεις και ενα δίκιο πλακα πλακα η πρωτη αφιξη ειναι γεγονος εγινε στο διατημα 09:30 εως 14:00 ταΐστηκε αμεσα με ζοχο φυλο  μπροκολο την γνωστη αυγοτροφη πυραυλο και περλεjk  θα τολμησω να γραψω ο πρωτος οροφος εχει φανταστικους γονεις αν και τα τιμπραντο εχουν γενικα φανταστικους χαρακτηρες μεγαλη προσήλωση της μανας πολυ διακριτικος ο πατερας Γιαννη αψογο το αγορι σου!! αντε με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα 2 φωτο εντος ολιγον ωρων που θα σηκωθω να σερβίρω χα χα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλή συνέχεια, να γεμίσει όλο το Ηotel!!

----------


## mparoyfas

και φωτο που υποσχεθηκα και κατι περιεργο μολις σήκωσα την φωλια ειδα οτι ηρθε και ο Δευτερος προγραμματισμενος βαση των κρατησεων του hotel αλλα μου ψιθύρισε ''ε ψιτ αφεντικο δεν θα κατσω για πολυ εδω μολις ντυσω το κουστουμακι μου θα παω στης Κωνσταντίνας που εχει και ωραια φωνη σιγα μην κατσω εδω να βλεπω την δικια σου την αξύριστη'' και επεσε για υπνο.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mparoyfas

Τα νεα μας λοιπον , ο 1ος οροφος εχει μεινει στους 2 νεοσσους της ως ανω φωτογραφιας να μεγαλωνουν ταχιστα (υπαρχει αλλο ενα γεματο το οποιο μπορει να μην βγει θα το αφησω ομως δεν εχω λογο να το αφαιρέσω ακομη μιας και σημερα θα μπορουσε να ειναι η 13 ημερα του θα περιμενουμε 2 ημερες αν και θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα αλλα παιδάκια το συνεργειο ταχιστης ανπτυξης ειναι εφοδιασμενο με κρόκους καρνιτίνης χα χα χα)   σημερα για τεταρτη φορα και εν αναμονη των αφίξεων θα παρασκευασουμε *Πρωτεινούχες πέρλες*
αυτη την φορα με πρωτεΐνη αρακα + την κλασικη συνταγη, θα δουμε αν θα εχει την ιδια αποδοχη να τονίσω οτι στην στγκεκριμενη συνταγη οσο και να εδωσα το εφαγαν ολο  ειχαν δεν ειχαν νεοσοους.
Στον 2ο ρορφο οπου ειχαμε τα μπερδεματα τα μαλωματα κτλ αισίως πλεον εχουμε 5 αυγουλακια σε μια φωλια φτιαγμένη σχεδον εξ ολοκληρου απο βαμβακι (πολυ βαμαβακι φετος τα πρωταρικα ε; ) αφηστε λοιπον τα ζευγαρια σας θα βρουν το δρομο τους!!
Στον 3ο οροφο στην εξαδα μας εχουμε 4 γεματα αυγουλακια και περιμένουμε την αφιξη τους σε λιγες ήμερες .

εκανε ενα μπρος πισω ο καιρος αλλα νομιζω πλεον θα δουμε όμορφες στιγμες ολοι , καλη συνέχεια φιλοι μου!

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο σου και καλη συνεχεια με ολα... ελειπα καιρο και εχω χασει αρκετες χαρες... καλη σου επιτυχια και παλι

----------


## jk21

Αχ που να το ξερω οτι θα ψωνισεις καλουδια ... καλος ο αρακας και η πρωτεινη του ,αλλα η hemp protein (πρωτεινη κανναβης ) σουπερ 





Καλη συνεχεια στα φτερωτα πλασματακια !!!

----------


## XRTSS

Καλη συνεχεια Μανο!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

ελα τωρα που δεν ξερεις οτι ψωνίζω τετοια πραματα !!! το αλλαξα με πρωτεινη σόγιας τελικα, φυσικα θα παρω και κανναβης γενικα οτι μου γυαλισει το κάνω , το φορουμ για μενα ειναι σαν πολυκατάστημα και εγω ο χαρουμενος καταναλωτής , οτι μου γυαλίσει (πληροφορια , γνωση) το κανω δικο μου στο μετρο του δυνατού  :Bird1:

----------


## jk21

αχχχχ παλι δεν μου το ειπες .Οχι θα προτιμουσα του αρακα απ της σογιας .Ειδικα στα αρσενικα τα καινουργια που θα βγουν ,με μετρο !!! παντως σογια βρισκουμε ανετα απολιπασμενο κιμα αν θελουμε ,αρκετα φθηνα

----------


## mparoyfas

αυριο παω για πρωτεινη κάνναβης μην μου πεις οχι  :Character0235:  και μην μου πεις οτι δεν στο ειπα χα χα χα !!

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις ορεξη για εξοδα .... 

δινεις χορταρικα ,καλη συσταση μιγματος με κανναβουρακι πανω απο 5 % που αποτελει ποσοστο συναγερμου για οσους λενε οτι παραπανω δεν κανει αλλα δεν λενε ποτε γιατι δεν κανει ,αυγοτροφη σουπερ ,σουπιοκοκκαλο  ... για καναρινια εισαι σουπερ 

.... κατι μου λεει οτι  στο μελλον σιγουρα θα σου χρειαστει

----------


## mparoyfas

μα αυτα τα κανω απο την περσινη σεζον φετος τα παω καρδερινίσια τα καναρίνια  :Happy:

----------


## poulis62

μπράβο
καλή συνέχεια όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## stefos

Μανώλη πολύ τυχερά τα καναρινακια σου, στο καλυτερο hotel κλείσανε πενταστερο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

μεγαλωνουμε και εμεις του 1ου οροφου εδω ειχαμε 3 που εδειχναν ενσπορα το ενα αυγο βρεθηκε με το υλικο του σχετικα στεγνο και σε πληρη σηψη οποτε δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω και καποιο συμπερασμα ισως περασε αερας απο λαθος της καναρας απο μια αποτωμη εξοδο ισως ισως χιλια ισως θα βρω προχωραμε λιαζομαστε και μεγαλωνουμε

[IMG][/IMG]
ασε με ρε μανα να λιαστώ και εγω λιγακι!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

στον 2ο οροφο ολα κυλουν ομαλα πλεον το κοριτσι εχει κατσει φανατικα μονο που φοβαμαι οτι η γεννα θα παει ασπορη λιγο η νευρικοτητα της λιγο η απειρια της λιγο ο καιρος λιγο απο ολα που λεμε , μονο για 2 απο τα 6 μοιαζουν να ξεκινουν επώαση θα δουμε ...
[IMG][/IMG]

και στον 3 οροφο εχουμε 6αδα εδω περιμενω 4 πουλακια και ελπιζω να ερθουν σημερα αυριο , χαρακτηριστικο εδω οτι ο αρσενικος εχει αρχισει και κοιματε στην φωλια (οχι μεσα στο χειλος της να μην λερωνει κιλας χα χα χα) σημαδι οτι βαρεθηκε να βλεπει το κοριτσι του να κλωσάει θελει αλλα κολπα ο καημενος περιμενουμε λοιπον με αγωνία!!
[IMG][/IMG]

συνολικα λοιπον απο ολα τα ζευγαρια μας 1η γεννα, εχουμε 17 αυγουλακια εκ των οποιων 9 μοιαζουν γονιμοποιημένα και απο αυτα εως τωρα εχω 2 εκολαψεις με μικρα της φωτο 6-7 ημερων (σημερα 8-9 ημερων) μια διακοπη εποασης, 6 στην αναμονη φετος κραταω χειρογραφω αρχειο σε ολα τα ζευγαρια με πολλα στοιχεια που μολις ολοκληρώσουμε την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης θα τα παραθεσω για σχολιασμο  , καλη συνεχεια σε ολους(ες) σας !!!

----------


## johnrider

Tου χρόνου με καρδερίνες.

----------


## mparoyfas

μα εχω καρδερινες δεν τις ειδες ; :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα Μανο με το καλο και υπολοιπα

----------


## mrsoulis

ολα καλα φαινονται καλη συνεχεια και καλή επιτυχία....

----------


## mparoyfas

ζητω συγνωμη για την απουσια ενημέρωσης και παμε αμεσως στα νεα μας 

δυστυχώς φετος θα ενισχύσω την γκρινια της εξωτερικής εκτροφής #185 ο 3ος οροφος με την εξαδα του ειχε 5 ενσπορα τελικα ολα με σταματημένη εκκόλαψη ανοιξα τα αυγα με πεντακαθαρα υγρα και σταματημενα στην 9-11 μερα εκκόλαψης το μοναδικο που παει το μυαλο μου μιας και το θυμάμαι ειναι οτι εχουμε ενα νεαρο με συναυλιακο ηχοσυστημα στο αυτοκινητο του οπου το βαζει για 10 δευτερολεπτα τοσο δυνατα οπου συντονίζονται ακομη και οι εσωτερικες πορτες του σπιτιου μου ποσο μαλλον μια εξωτερικη φωλια (η καναρα δεν φευγει απο την φωλια ακομη και χερι να της βαλω το δοκίμασα μερα και εκατσε και την χαιδευα αλλα μολις χαρχαλευα λιγο κανοντας τον ηχο της σακουλας σουπερ μαρκετ τοτε έβγαινε αμεσως ) συμπέρασμα νομιζω παγωσαν την νυχτα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου σαφως δεν μπορω να ειμαι απόλυτα σιγουρος . Τωρα πια εχει χτισει νεα φωλια και αυριο περιμενω να ξεκινησει αυγουλακια.
Στον 2ο οροφο εκει που τα περιμενα ολα ασπορα (6αδα και εκει) 4 ενσπορα και σημερα εσκασε ο πρωτος και ετσι το ζευγαρι με τις φοβερες αψιμαχιες με ολα τα αρνητικα του κοσμου πανω τους εχει 4 ενσπορα οχι και ασχημα χα χα χα.
Ο πρωτος οροφος, τα 2 μικρα βγηκαν σημερα στο κλαδι και εν ριπη οφθαλμου  το κοριτσι εστρωσε την νεα φωλια της στο ιδιο σημειο ως συνηθίζεται .

αυτη θα ειναι η 2η και τελευταια γεννα ελπιζω καλη συνεχεια και υπομονη σε ολους οσους εχουν εξωτερικη πραγματικα φετος και εγω βιωσα απο πρωτο χερι την δυσκολια της αλλα το ταξιδι συνεχιζεται και ειναι υπεροχο αλλωστε το εχουμε πει αν δεν σε παιδέψει πως θα σου αρεσει ;

δεσμεύομαι για φωτο σύντομα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

μπράβο μπράβο !!!
Όλα να πάνε καλά ...  :Happy0159:

----------


## mparoyfas

εδω θα δειτε το αυγο του 3ου ορόφου σε αυτη την μορφη ειναι και τα υπολοιπα 4 παρατηρηστε την καθαροτητα των υγρων αλλα και του κροκου το εν λογω εχει πιθανοτητα να ειναι και 22-23 ημερων δεν μπορω να ξερω ποιο βγηκε πρωτο και ποιο 6ο οποτε τα αφησα ολα 16-17ημερες απο το τελευταιο αυγο για να ειμαι σιγουρος.
[IMG][/IMG]
και παμε στα ευχαριστα το αγορι του τζονακου32 εγινε μπαμπακας χα χα χα εδω ολη η φαμιλια 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## angelfarm

Μανο , δεν νομιζω να φταει η καναρα(αφου καθοταν πεισματικα στη φωλια ενω την"ενοχλουσες ") ,ουτε το ηχοσυστημα, για την διακοπη της επωασης ...
Ισως να φταει το τυχον αδυναμο σπερμα του αρσενικου ή η υγρασια (νομιζω τοιδιο προβλημα ειχε κι ενα αλλο μελος φετος)
Επισης το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα κι εγω φετος ,οπου σταματησε η επωαση την 20 μερα σε αυγα περδικας ...(εγω τα ειχα σε μηχανη μετρωντας υγρασια θερμοκρασια ,αρα μαλλον ωφειλεται στο πρωτο αιτιο )

----------


## mparoyfas

τα νεα τρέχουν γρήγορα στο χοτέλ μας , ο πρωτος και ο τρίτος όροφος ταυτόχρονα εχουν απο ενα αυγουλάκι ξεκινήσαμε λοιπον την 2η γέννα μας .
Στον 2ο οροφο ομως εκει εχουμε 4αδα πλεον ολα τα ενσπορα είχαν επιτυχή εκκόλαψη και η τελευταία σημερα εγινε μπροστά στα ματια μου πολυ καλη κλώσα αφησε διπλα της ελεύθερο το αυγο που έσκαγε και ζέσταινε τους 3 νεοσσούς , οσες φορες και να δω εκκόλαψη δεν την χορταίνω ειναι μια μαγικη στιγμη απείρου καλους ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενος για αυτο το πολυ ιδιαίτερο ζευγάρι το οποιο εχει πλεον καρέ νεοσσών χα χα χα τι ποιο ωραιο πριν πας για δουλεια 4 χνουδωτές μπαλίτσες.
Μενει πλεον να δω γονεις και τον 1ο οροφο οπου εκει περιμένω απιθανους χρωματισμούς τους εύχομαι απο καρδιάς να πετύχουν γιατι ειναι πουλάκια που το αξίζουν, ενα πολυ ηρεμο ζευγαρι που ομως στάθηκε ατυχο στην πρωτη γέννα!!

ps δεν σου βάζω φωτο ακομη χαζοπαππού !!!σε κρατάω σε αγωνιά χα χα χα χα

----------


## jimk1

Καλή συνεχεια

----------


## koukoulis

ps δεν σου βάζω φωτο ακομη χαζοπαππού !!!σε κρατάω σε αγωνιά χα χα χα χα[/QUOTE]
Παραμάνα πορσέλαβες; Το κορίτσι αυτό εχει μεγαλώσει στα πούπουλα και είναι για μεγάλα σαλόνια, οχι για να αλλάζει πάνες...
εννοειται δε βγάζεις φωτό και ειδικά οχι με φλας.

----------


## mparoyfas

καιρο εχω μου να τα πουμε και ο χαζοπαππους θα με μαλωσει και με το δικιο του ....
τα νεα μας για τον 3ο οροφο ειναι λιγο περιεργα τα ζευγαρι αυτο στη πρωτη γεννα δεν καταφερε να εκκολάψει τα αυγουλακια του και τωρα στην 2η σταμάτησε στα 2 αυγα εκ των οποιων το ενα ειναι διπλασιο σε μεγεθος απο το 1ο έδωσε και παλι σημαδια δυστοκιας τα οποια ξεπεράστηκαν με τις αναλογες κινήσεις ομως σταματησε στο 2ο και το μεγαλο ειναι ασπορο ενω το φυσιολογικο σε μεγεθος αυγο μοιαζει ενσπορο σημερα θα καταλήξω με σιγουρια εχω αποφασίσει να ενισχύσω με καρνιτίνη (ηθελα να δωσω σε ολα τα ζευγαρια αλλα τελικα το αφησα ως μπακ απ αν ειχαμε θεμα με κανενα νεοσσό που θα εμενε πισω κατι που δεν συνεβει ακόμη) το ζευγαρι σε μια μινι προετοιμασία και να το βαλω για μια ακομη γέννα αν προλαβω διαφορετικά θα το σταματήσω και εχει ο θεος του χρονου.

Ο 2ος οροφος μεγαλώνει κατα 4 μελη απο αουτσάιντερ αυτη την στιγμη ειναι το καλύτερο ζευγαρι σε ολα του τέλειο,  τα σχολια ειναι περιτα θα μιλήσουν οι φωτο:

[IMG]
η μαμα!!
[/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


Ο 1ος οροφος με απόλυτη αρμονία και ηρεμία μεγαλωνουν τα 2 μικρα οπου πλεον τσιμπανε μονα τους σπορια  με την γνωστη απο πέρσι μεθοδο οπου και φετος δειχνει να εχει αποτελέσματα η καναρα ζηλεψε τις επιδωσεις των υπολοιπων οροφων και εκανε στην 2η γεννα της 6 αυγα (δεν ξέρω τι γινεται φετος με τις 6αδες δεν το εχω εξηγήσει) αρκετα και εδω ας δούμε φωτο:

τα μικρα τα πρωτα φια φετος
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

και το μυστικο της επιτυχιας!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

και ο τροπος που ισιωσε!!!!! χα χα χα

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## stefos

Να χαρώ ομορφιές!!!!! Ανέλυσε μας λίγο το μυστικό φιλε!    Να τα χαίρεσαι Μάνο καλά ακούσματα !

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν εχουμε μυστικα εδω Στεφανε *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς
*ειναι η αυγοτροφη που χρησιμοποιώ στην προετοιμασια και 2 ή 3 φορες την ημερα αναλογα με τις αναγκες ταισματος αν εχεις 5 μικρα στην φωλια δεν βαζεις την ιδια ποσοτητα με 2 μικρα στην φωλια απλα πετυχα καλο ίσιωμα με λαδοκολα και πλαστη απο πανω και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας , οσο για το οτι και φετος τα μικρα πηραν γρηγορα σπορους ειναι γιατι χορηγω σε εσωτερικη ταιστρα τους λεγομενους μαλακους και νοστιμους σπορους οπως σουσαμι περιλλα νιζερ (φετος νιζερ δεν εβαλα) σταδιακα εμπλουτισα το μιγμα φτανοντας το στο βασικο και μετα οι νεοσσοι αφου εχουν πλεον δοκιμάσει την εσωτερικη σκαλιζουν σιγα σιγα και τις εξωτερικες οπου για μενα αυτο ειναι και σημαδι απογαλακτισμου οπως σημαδι επισης ειναι οτι εδω και μερες σταματησαν να σκουζουν για να φανε απο τον πατερα τους τον οποιο βλεπω και ταιζει τακτικα πλεον την κλώσα οπου και με αυτη την εικονα η γεννα εχει φτασει στο τελος της και με ασφαλεια χωριζεις.

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραια  πραγματα Μανο ! Καλη συνεχεια !
Ο δικος μου ιδιος ο πατερας του ο ατιμος !!!

----------


## koukoulis

Λοιπόν Μανώλη, πως πάει η ...πελατεία;

----------

